# Need to purcahse studio equipment



## HHDesigns (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been doing photos professionally for the last 2 years. However I am in need of studio equipment for an upcoming event. I purchased a studio beginners set off of amazon, and it sucks. The lighting is all wrong. I would like for a basic outline on what is good brands, what is necessary, etc. I was thinking shadowboxes, better backdrop stands, but im not sure which kind to buy. I have done some research but I feel like there are to many types and I am just lost. haha Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2012)

You need to be more specific. What kind of event is it? Indoors? Outdoors?


----------



## HHDesigns (Mar 4, 2012)

it is an indoor shoot for a formal cotillion dance. I am also going to be doing the local middle school sports this next year, and those will be indoors/outdoors. for those i was thinking shadow boxes. eventually i will need both but for now i really need to get the indoor equipment. like i said im really lost on which kind and what to get exactly. any advice is really appreciated!


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Mar 4, 2012)

Good thread! I'm also looking for good bang for the buck equipment.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2012)

Audible_Chocolate said:


> Good thread! I'm also looking for good bang for the buck equipment.



Adorama's Flashpoint monolights, like the 320M, offer a LOT of value per dollar spent. These can even be bought with a small, 15-ounce, DC battery pack for a very fair price. These monolights and a light stand cost MUCH LESS than one, good camera-maker speedlight flash. Check the Adorama web site.

Calumet, a large company that has retail stores AND does web sales, has the Genesis 200 , two-light kit on sale right now.


----------



## petto (Mar 4, 2012)

I am in the same boat but think I have decided on this set:
Paul C. Buff - The Busy Bee Package
It has 3 lights, will allow me to wireless trigger the lights, and the price is good.  Not top of the line lights but not crap either.  Seems to be a good entry level system and many on here speak well of the Alien Bee lights.


----------



## HHDesigns (Mar 5, 2012)

is that set a "good" one.. and is that ideally everything i would need?? lol and which background type is better i think i have found 3 different kinds. the first one i got was a cloth one and i noticed that it was hard to get the wrinkles out of.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 5, 2012)

Check out Paul C Buff.  They make the Einstein, AlienBees and WhiteLightning lines of strobes in addition to a ton of accessories.  They're the best option I've found south of your big boys (Profoto, Broncolor, etc.)

www.paulcbuff.com


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2012)

HHDesigns said:


> *I have been doing photos professionally* for the last 2 years. However I am in need of studio equipment for an upcoming event. I purchased a studio beginners set off of amazon, and it sucks. The lighting is all wrong. I would like for a basic outline on what is good brands, what is necessary, etc. I was thinking shadowboxes, better backdrop stands, but im not sure which kind to buy. I have done some research but I feel like there are to many types and I am just lost. haha Thanks for any advice.


This is the key phrase.  Professionals use professional equipment.  PCB gear is good, but IMO, it's not professional grade.  You need to be thinking of a budget of at least $750/head and I would not consider anything less than a three-light system.  Good equipment is a long-term investment in your business and rarely proves itself not to be worth the initial outlay.


----------



## HHDesigns (Mar 5, 2012)

I defiantly have the funds to get what is needed. Im just lost as to which brand is best. So is the general consensus pcb has what i need or is there another brand i need to look at?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

You need to define a budget! If you have that much cash to throw around, and are a "Professional".. why were you buying low end junk off of Amazon? What have you used in the past? Or do you shoot mostly ambient "natural" light?

A decent set of lights and modifier can cost anywhere from a couple of grand and up (way up!)


----------



## HHDesigns (Mar 5, 2012)

i was doing all natural, web design and graphic designs. Photography is my passion! the others defiantly have brought income to the cause. The amazon stuff was a shot in the dark. I thought it would give me a starting point to develop what i want, and it back fired. I also wanted to see if i enjoyed studio shots, I had a friend do a trial and error shoot with the cheap stuff and i enjoyed it.. so now i want the real stuff haha.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2012)

Go to the [reasonably] closest large real camera store and find out what brands they carry.  When you need a new flash-tube at the last minute, or you tear your SB diffuser, or whatever, it's nice to know that you don't have to wait for 2-4 day shipping.  Even over-night courier shipping can be too long for some projects.  There are many, many brands of good lights out there, but they all cost a similar amount for similar quality.  As with most things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2012)

tirediron said:


> ...... PCB gear is good, but IMO, it's not professional grade. .....


Is that opinion for their entire lineup? Just curious. If you're an enthusiast, would PCB be acceptable? What has formulated your opinion of PCB? Not everyone chooses Bees.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2012)

kundalini said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > ...... PCB gear is good, but IMO, it's not professional grade. .....
> ...


 Ehhh, good point.  I [incorrectly] tend to paint all PCB gear with the AB brush. :er:  I have no first-hand knowledge of the other lines that he produces and my comments were in fact meant for ABs.


----------



## BlairWright (Mar 5, 2012)

PCB gear is fine in a studio, I wouldn't move it allot to a location shoot but if you stay in the studio you will not have any issues. If you need to move things around and shoot on location more than in studio it can get pricy, personally I like the Elinchrom Ranger RX setup which run around 2500 per head and power pack. 

There are quite a few options out there and many are cheap but IMO, on the lower side of the money spectrum, it's pretty hard to beat the PCB Einsteins at 500 bucks a head.


----------



## HHDesigns (Mar 5, 2012)

im planning on spend over 1000, i would like to stay under 3000. which one do yall think is better muslins or seamless paper?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 5, 2012)

HHDesigns said:
			
		

> im planning on spend over 1000, i would like to stay under 3000. which one do yall think is better muslins or seamless paper?



Seamless. I just picked up a roll of seamless thunder gray. I'm gonna try it out this weekend. If you have that much to spend, you should check eBay. They have a crap load of speedotron gear. I haven't figured them out yet but I know you'd thank yourself in the long run lol. Or if you want brand new, there's the Zeus pack and head or the white lightening line.


----------



## Berter (Mar 6, 2012)

cowboystudio.com. ive been thinking about purchasing one of their full studio kits. they come with a couple strobes and a couple backdrops. from what ive read they seem decent. dpreview recommended them. might be worth a peek


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 6, 2012)

OP, if you have that much to spend, you really should look at Profoto's options.  They're a lot more expensive than Paul C Buff which I mentioned before, but they're also the "gold standard" in strobes...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 6, 2012)

Berter said:


> cowboystudio.com. ive been thinking about purchasing one of their full studio kits. they come with a couple strobes and a couple backdrops. from what ive read they seem decent. dpreview recommended them. might be worth a peek



Cowboy Studio should be sold at Walmart.  The few things I've gotten from them through Amazon (umbrella, muslin, clamps, etc.) were extremely low quality.  I'll never buy from them again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

HHDesigns said:


> im planning on spend over 1000, i would like to stay under 3000. which one do yall think is better muslins or seamless paper?



I prefer paper or vinyl... muslin sucks! Some of the "Diamond" cloth backgrounds are nice too, and since they have some stretch.. no wrinkles.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Berter said:


> cowboystudio.com. ive been thinking about purchasing one of their full studio kits. they come with a couple strobes and a couple backdrops. from what ive read they seem decent. dpreview recommended them. might be worth a peek



They are JUNK... you will regret it!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Calumet, a large company that has retail stores AND does web sales, has the Genesis 200 , two-light kit on sale right now.



Yep.  See here:

Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 6, 2012)

For moonlights check out the Elinchrom BX500ri. Awesome light and you can use wireless remote with it.



HHDesigns said:


> I have been doing photos professionally for the last 2 years. However I am in need of studio equipment for an upcoming event. I purchased a studio beginners set off of amazon, and it sucks. The lighting is all wrong. I would like for a basic outline on what is good brands, what is necessary, etc. I was thinking shadowboxes, better backdrop stands, but im not sure which kind to buy. I have done some research but I feel like there are to many types and I am just lost. haha Thanks for any advice.


----------



## simon_says (Mar 6, 2012)

For lighting, there Elinchroms, either the Dlites or BXRIs.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 7, 2012)

zx7dave said:


> For moonlights check out the Elinchrom BX500ri. Awesome light and you can use wireless remote with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're just not very compatible with batteries if you ever have the need to shoot somewhere without power.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 7, 2012)

I like Dynalites for location work.

You asked for lists of other equipment and brands.

For backdrop stands: Manfrotto
For light stands, in rough order of increasing robustness, weight and cost: Manfrotto, Avenger (same company, more robust line) and Matthews (also called MSE)
_Note: learn how to use light stands properly - this is one of the biggest differences I see between motion picture and still photo practice. Still photographers and their assistants often don't use good practice (cable running down stand and under one leg; legs out at full extent; weight properly balanced for starters)._
Most versatile mid-range lightstand: Avenger A475B combo stand. I think it's worth having at least one of these.  The Matthews Magic Stand is better and more robust, but it is heavier and quite a bit more expensive.
C-stands: manufacturers same as lightstands. You may want one or two. Get a 40" first, then a 20". Get at least one Broken Arm (can't remember what Avenger calls them) and Magic Fingers are handy as well.
Floor stand: There are a few. I use a Lowel Big Foot for small lights.
Miscellaneous bits: Lowel has a good range of lightweight, moderately priced gear. I use their Tota-flags, Tota-flectors and Lightflectors a lot. Lots more grip stuff suitable for location work, holding foamcore boards, cards, etc
Shot bags: Impact is fine for plain shot bags. Matthews Boa Bags are versatile and useful. Don't get sand bags.
Weights: One or two Lowel weights are handy for times when a shot bag or boa won't work well. They will sit on the strut of a lightstand (you have, of course, set the legs so the struts are horizontal) and they have 5/8" receptacles and spigots.
Flags, scrims etc: Matthews Road Rags are OK.
Cinefoil: get some black Rosco Cinefoil
Softboxes: I use Chimera, but I'm sure that there are others as good. If you may use video in future, get dual-use softboxes.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2012)

For cheap pro gear you need to be looking at Bowens or Elincrom both very reliable


----------



## epatsellis (Mar 25, 2012)

Personally, I think $3k is a little light to set up a full studio at the professional level. It's not terribly hard to spend that much on C stands and a couple of booms. 

For strobe equipment, look at Broncolor, Dynalite, Elinchrom or Speedotron Black.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 26, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> OP, if you have that much to spend, you really should look at Profoto's options.  They're a lot more expensive than Paul C Buff which I mentioned before, but they're also the "gold standard" in strobes...



Profotos are nice, but for the price there are other options out there that beat their Acute entry level series. $11,000 is a good budget to start out with buying Profoto strobes IMO.



epatsellis said:


> Personally, I think $3k is a little light to set up a full studio at the professional level. It's not terribly hard to spend that much on C stands and a couple of booms.
> 
> For strobe equipment, look at Broncolor, Dynalite, Elinchrom or Speedotron Black.



Speedo plug! I have 5 heads, 2 packs, a Pelican case, and a bunch of extras that will be up for sale tomorrow or Wednesday. Just took pictures of everything yesterday. They would fit in the OP's budget.


----------



## Joerg (Mar 27, 2012)

customers very happy in those countries.[/QUOTE]

this is a joke. the backdrop problems are solved or


----------



## Joerg (Mar 27, 2012)

...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

BACKDROPSOURCE said:


> not to blow my own trumpet... but have you checked out Home page



spam reported


----------

